# My baby feral



## snoopy girl (Jan 9, 2021)

I've been taking care of my "Baby" for almost 6 years...she's "feral" but how long do I have to wait to be able to hold her? I'm her Mom, feeding her, providing a heated shelter, talking to her...just still not able to touch her!! Am I wasting my time and effort??? I cry a lot because it breaks my heart...


----------

